# New Holland 276 superHayliner



## Gibbonsj (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I have recently found an old New Holland 276 SuperHayliner out of an old barn on my farm. The machine appears to be in good condition with only a bit rust on the cosmetic panels and very little on the inside (even still has most of its paint). I have been looking for a long time for an operators manual to help me set it up and get it going with unfortunately very little luck. The most complicated thing appears to be the knotters as I've never had anything to do with them. Most of my experience with baling is round bales wrapped in a net. If anyone else has a bailer that is the same or similar any tips and tricks would be very much appreciated.

Thanks for taking you time to read this and have a Merry Christmas!!!! 

PS I also decided to take a quick video of it (



)


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Jack,

It looks good. An Australian 317 Hayliner manual will probably tell you what you need to know.

Don't be scared of knotters. NH knotters are good. Generally all you need to do is keep the twine knives sharp and set the adjustments according to the manual. The more important thing is to keep the plunger knives sharp and the knife clearance low. A well adjusted plunger takes a lot of pressure off the knotters.

I can't tell you much specific about NH small square balers because I am an IH baler man.

Roger


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk. Did a quick eBay search and found these. Not my color of baler so I don't know if there is a difference between the super hayliner and these or not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Holland-276-Square-Baler-Operator-Manual-/182382171140?hash=item2a76d31404:g:MUcAAOSwx2dYESEn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Holland-Baler-Field-Guide-Manual-273-276-278-283-310-311-315-316-320-570-575-/191952629930?hash=item2cb144b0aa:g:sKwAAOSw0UdXvKvb

and a service manual:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xnew+holland+276.TRS0&_nkw=new+holland+276&_sacat=0

and a knotter manual:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HOLLAND-273-276-277-275-BALER-STANDARD-HEAVY-DUTY-KNOTTERS-SERVICE-MANUAL-/162319573987?hash=item25cb0023e3:g:UU0AAOSwImRYSGpN

Merry Christmas!

Shelia


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Gibbonsj said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have recently found an old New Holland 276 SuperHayliner out of an old barn on my farm. The machine appears to be in good condition with only a bit rust on the cosmetic panels and very little on the inside (even still has most of its paint). I have been looking for a long time for an operators manual to help me set it up and get it going with unfortunately very little luck. The most complicated thing appears to be the knotters as I've never had anything to do with them. Most of my experience with baling is round bales wrapped in a net. If anyone else has a bailer that is the same or similar any tips and tricks would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Looks like a well kept baler well worth some investment in time & money. If you could find some older person that is familiar with it and take it apart lube it and put it together again it would be very worthwhile. It would also give some purpose to the older person's day and I am sure he'd be more than willing to play along. Good Luck in your quest!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Just find any manual you can find for a NH square baler. The knotters have virtually been unchanged and if you have mechanical aptitude, you'll figure out the rest.

Side note, you should be able to get the digital version at a dealer. Just put it on a flash drive and print it out.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - you have a very nice baler and the 276 was/is one of the best balers New Holland made. It is a 16 x 18 baler vs a typical 14 x 18 baler. IMHO it is a higher capacity baler, more so than a 273 type baler.

With a credit card, you can download a PDF manuals from New Holland's website. I download them to my tablet and being them to the machine when working on them. NH also has free downloads of their exploded parts diagrams.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Gibbonsj (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!! I found the manual on the new holland site (thanks for the tip leeave96) I have included a link to it here so if anyone else finds this thread they can have it for free. I will post an update when I have finished lubing it up and produced some test bales. My plan is to make some lucerne hay with it, should be some real good stuff for horses and whatnot and a lot easier to feed out little bits than a round bale. Hopefully it works out 

Thanks again

Here is the manual https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1DvaGxEg98KaVVmYXZQa1JPT3c/view?usp=sharing


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Biggest thing we've found sometimes on small balers if it starts missing knots, take a leaf blower and clean the knotters.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> IMHO - you have a very nice baler and the 276 was/is one of the best balers New Holland made. It is a 16 x 18 baler vs a typical 14 x 18 baler. IMHO it is a higher capacity baler, more so than a 273 type baler.
> ....
> 
> Good luck,
> Bill


While it is definitely a higher capacity baler, a 276 is still a 14x18 bale chamber.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> While it is definitely a higher capacity baler, a 276 is still a 14x18 bale chamber.


You are correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a buddy with a 276 and he said it was a 16 x 18 baler - I took his word for it. In addition, I would have bet the back 40 acres it was 16 x 18 as I thought I read it somewhere. I now know better.

IMHO - the 276 is a great baler, 14 x 18 makes it even better.

Thanks for setting me straight!

Bill


----------



## brazz (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, brazz from Auckland, you are lucky to have a ( baler sitting in the shed on the farm) I brought mine from a scrap dealer its a 280, had it for 2 yeras doing about thirty bales a year.

This year the luck ran out and the springs in the slip clutchers siezed or colapsed and when repairing got the knotter timing out. My baler had no marks, But realy all you have to do is get plunger and needles in the right position at that precise point and all else falls in line. the only other to check is the cross feed.

Take it easy with the old girl, over the winter I am going to look at the knotters and why one is dropping the string on the left side every now and then, its like I need the computer on the back of the baler to cross reference the good advise on what is causing it to hickup..

Thanks to hay talk its a good forum.

my feraboli 165 is my next project to get to understand


----------



## rteitloff (Jan 17, 2017)

When I bought my 273 a few years ago, it had been sitting outside for about 3 years under some trees. Go to the Dollar Store or any grocery store and buy about 10 cans of oven cleaner in a spray can. Spray the knotters really good, along with the chains, gears, and any other gummed up parts. let is sit for 30 minutes to an hour, take a pressure washer and hose it down good. After it dries, repeat the process another time or two. It brought my knotters to looking brand new again, and that made adjusting and working on them a breeze!

After every baling season, I wash everything off, then give all the areas that a bare metal and shiny, especially the knotters, a healthy coating of oil/diesel mix out of a weed sprayer. This really cuts down on the surface rust and prevents sicking. We have high humidity and usually wet winters here. Even though my equipment is put in a shed, the moisture in the air can cause surface rust in a day.

Good Luck!


----------

